# Problems with using a SeaDoo as a fishing platform



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife and I have caught the saltwater fishing fever for about five years now, but we haven't been able to afford a "real" boat. As a lot of folks, we only fish where/when we can wade-in, most typically the surf.

A friend of my wife just let her know today that they have a friend whose wife died recently, and the widower is getting rid of a lot of things they used together..........one of the the things he is getting rid of is a 1995 SeaDoo.

My question is: is one of these things an acceptable fishing platform? At first I thought that at last we had found an inexpensive route to being able to fish more on our own terms, but, the more I think of it, I can sure see a lot of downsides to it as well. 

Any recommendations or advice?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

There is a fella in Virginia who is taking jetski fishing to a whole new level

http://jetskibrian.com/

IMHO its a great way to get out on the water alot. Its alot more personal with the fish (like kayak fishing), but you don't have the versatility of fishing from a boat. You're limited on the gear and tackle you can haul, and limited on what you can take home. Might make a good platform for wading, too.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

don't go over long shallow flats or grass with it... other than that, good fun to use and fish from.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

I particularly appreciate that response with the video of the guy from Virginia, but I'm thinking of using it more in the bays and very near shore fishing for those fish I can take home and eat (Specks, reds, the occasional snapper, mackerel, pompano, etc) . My wife and I use relatively small spinning reel rigs with 20 lb braid and 6 1/2 ft rods. That guy in the video had some serious offshore gear!


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

They are good to run around from place to place and wade, but hard on your back with no support.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I've done the majority of my fishing on a Sea-Doo and I couldn't ask for anything better. I've got an aftermarket rack hack that fits onto the back - it holds plenty of cooler space and rod holders. It's good for wade fishing and fishing in spots most people can't get to. Easy maintenance. . . . pm me if you have any questions. I've been fishing off my Sea-Doo since 1996. If I can do it, anybody can. wg


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

ten toes said:


> I particularly appreciate that response with the video of the guy from Virginia, but I'm thinking of using it more in the bays and very near shore fishing for those fish I can take home and eat (Specks, reds, the occasional snapper, mackerel, pompano, etc) . My wife and I use relatively small spinning reel rigs with 20 lb braid and 6 1/2 ft rods. That guy in the video had some serious offshore gear!


Brian's done alot of serious fishing from his rig. Cobia, Amberjack, Mahi and winter Striper. But he fishes for alot of lighter stuff like flounder and spadefish. I think the basic principle of what he's doing is that he's actually modified the ski into a fishing platform, and if you're serious that would be the way to go.


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

Check this out. If you want to fish off a PWC, this will help ya do it.

http://pwccoolermate.com/faq.html


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

harrisr70 said:


> Check this out. If you want to fish off a PWC, this will help ya do it.
> 
> http://pwccoolermate.com/faq.html


 wow that is cool. I don't see any problems fishing out of one. Good range, fast, fun, holds a fait sized cooler, rod holder and a small bag of lures, you should be set. Go for it! Better that a yak if ya ask me. I yak.:brew:X24


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't forget also that one person on a ski is pretty stable but put two on there and suddenly balancing becomes much more important. I don't see how two people can fish off of a ski at once. I think it would be great for just one person. 

Look for a 16' flatbottom. Makes a great starter boat, easy on gas, and two people can easily fish out of one. Also you can't hardly hurt them like you can damage fiberglass. I saw a good one on the classifieds on this site.


----------

